# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Syros Classic Yaght Regatta 2015

## Nautilia News

*Syros Classic Yaght Regatta 2015*

----------

